# A juicy news story (9/18)



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2014)

Leaking lime juice sends responders to cargo jet



> KETCHIKAN, Alaska (AP) — A mysterious liquid leaking on a cargo jet sent emergency responders to the island that is home to the Ketchikan, Alaska, airport....the leak Tuesday on the Alaska Airlines 737-700 was traced to a container of lime juice that broke open during a flight from Seattle.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2014)

Haven't they heard of Margaritas in Alaska? Got to watch those Limes, dangerous stuff in the hands of Seattle Terrorists! LOL


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 18, 2014)

Wasn't there a lime shortage in the news a few months ago?


----------



## brentrain17 (Sep 18, 2014)

what a waste......​


----------

